# BBQ Mops



## bishopx (Aug 10, 2011)

*Mop #1*

Ingredients:

3c.       Apple juice

1c.       Vegetable oil

1/2c.    Worcestershire sauce

1/2c.    Cider vinegar

Instructions:

Mix all ingredients in a pot, and heat over med/low for 20 minutes

It is ready to apply; stir each time before applying.

Tips:

This mop can be applied with a mop brush or by placing the finished product in a spray bottle (let mop cool completely before placing in a spray bottle).  The apple juice is a great addition to a mop because it is not an overpowering flavor, and adds sweetness to the meat.

Shake well each time before spraying or stir well before applying with a mop brush.

*Mop #2*

Ingredients:

1c.       beef broth 

1 1/3c. water 

3/4c.    Worcestershire sauce 

1/2c.    cider vinegar 

1/3c.    Canola oil or vegetable oil 

1 tsp    dry mustard (Optional) 

1 tsp    garlic powder 

1 tsp    red pepper   

Instructions:

1. Mix all ingredients in a pot, and heat over med/low for 20 minutes. 

2. It is ready to use. (Stir before each application)

*Mop #3*

Ingredients:

1/2 cup water 

1/2 cup vinegar 

3 tablespoons yellow mustard 

3 tablespoons olive oil 

1 tablespoon chili powder 

1 tablespoon garlic powder 

1 teaspoon cayenne

Preparation:

Mix all ingredients together and store in the refrigerator. This mop will stay good for about three months refrigerated. Make ahead to allow the flavors to blend and age.

*Mop #4*

Ingredients:

1 cup water 

1/4 cup white vinegar 

3 tablespoons paprika 

1 1/2 tablespoons dry mustard 

1 tablespoon onion powder 

1 tablespoon garlic powder 

1 tablespoon ground basil 

1 tablespoon red pepper 

2 teaspoons black pepper

Preparation:

Combine all ingredients. Store in an airtight container. Apply to ribs while they are smoking in small amounts. You don't want to wash the ribs down, but lightly apply to keep the surface moist.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## bishopx (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanx SmokinAl!!!  I will try to post a recipe as often as I can to offset ALL that I have learned in the past 24 hours on this site.  You guys and this site are SMOKIN!!!!!!


----------



## michael ark (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for shareing.


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------

